# Shrink wrap over thread or over cork grip???



## Brently (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm building my first surf rod, a Carolina Cast Pro 13' 3-6oz that I'll be spiking probably 30% of the time and holding probably 70% of the time. I'm real limited in my surf fishing experience.

If you were building this would you use shrink wrap directly over the blank, over an X pattern of heavy mono, or over 1/16th cork tape grips for comfort...

My first inclination is to use shrink wrap (X flock) over a mono weave but I worry about the limited protection that method affords the blank... Thinking of shrink wrap over cork tape to add a layer of protection...

What would you do????

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I apply cork tape first,then the X-Fock shrink wrap. But you can place your cross wrapped mono over the cork tape. I would "Tack it" with epoxy or super glue before shrink wrapping


----------

